# Tag Monaco Alligator Strap replacement



## Hayden77 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi all,

my Heuer Monaco are-issue came from brown strap but want a black alligator strap as close to the Monaco one as possible, alligator or leather are fine but must be good quality. Trying not to spend more than £60ish if I can, grateful for any tips!

thanks,

Hayden


----------

